# Canon CP-E4n vs Godox PB960



## Sabaki (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi everybody 

I'm considering buying a battery pack to primarily use with my MR-14EX. 

The key performance aspects I'm looking at is flash recycle times, reliability build quality. 

If anyone could help me with their experiences or opinions, I would really appreciate it


----------

